# Mk II on the Road in South Cheshire



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Driving home from work last night, could not believe my eyes. Saw my first MkII on the road and moving. Clearly Bentley cars have one, as it had a GT riding shotgun!

I had started to think of looking elsewhere to replace my current 3.2 Roadster, as I was not impressed with the looks at the launch and sudsequent photos, I thought it reminded me of a Hyundai Coupe and far too much front overhang.

Well having seen it all too briefly in the flesh and moving, I have revised my opinion, thought it looked stunning!!!!

I am certainly not a fan of the "Corporate" front, but the new car is beautiful, and those sexy eyes, will melt all that see it coming towards them.

Did not get a chance to see which model it was, it was all over in a flash and I could not turn round and give chase, it would have been back under covers in Pyms lane, before I would have caught up.

By the way it was in silver, so anyone around the area might like to keep at eye out for her.

Cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sounds very good. But why do Bentley cars have one?


----------



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Part of VAG and they always use the excuse to test and strip down to look inside, Although I am sure they already have full plans etc.

As an aside, I have also seen a pair of Bentley GTC this week, its all happening in South Cheshire! 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ouTTrageous2 said:


> ...and they always use the excuse to test and strip down to look inside


That's the scousers for you. 

Why would Bentley want to look at a lowly TT?


----------



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Now there speaks someone from south of the Watford Gap, for your information Liverpool stops at Winsford :lol:

Bentley, will be one of the countries largest consumers of the TT, their generous policy on rental of same with a replacement every 9 months ensures the car parks are full of them. Its a bit gauling for a fan such as myself, you soon give up flashing and waving along the A530, every other car is an Audi and an awful lot of them are TTs.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I saw one of these at the end of Pyms Lane this morning (that's where the Bentley factory is). A silver one, on German plates.

I sent a "spy-shot" of a Q7 to Autocar recently with a comment about how it was probably going to Bentley. According to their reply when they printed it, that's because the Bentley factory is the base for Audi suspension testing when they bring the cars over to the UK to give them a blast around. So that's why they'd have a TT there. There's no truth in the rumour that they're going to put one in the boot of every new Bentley Continental instead of the 'get you home' spare wheel.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ouTTrageous2 said:


> Now there speaks someone from south of the Watford Gap, for your information Liverpool stops at Winsford :lol:


Bedfordshire is north of the Watford Gap, I'll have you know. I'm still non the wiser about Cheshire geography though.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

droopsnoot said:


> I saw one of these at the end of Pyms Lane this morning (that's where the Bentley factory is). A silver one, on German plates.
> 
> I sent a "spy-shot" of a Q7 to Autocar recently with a comment about how it was probably going to Bentley. According to their reply when they printed it, that's because the Bentley factory is the base for Audi suspension testing when they bring the cars over to the UK to give them a blast around. So that's why they'd have a TT there. There's no truth in the rumour that they're going to put one in the boot of every new Bentley Continental instead of the 'get you home' spare wheel.


I suppose our roads are so bad only we can properly replicate them on a test track. :? Interesting info though.


----------



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey droopsnoot

Nice to know I wasn't halucinating last night. I did think it might be the new suspension that could have been of interest. There is quite a lot of speculation of use of certain parts throughout the VAG range. I am trying to get some info from insiders and maybe a closer look 

Nice piccie by the way, would that be Welsh Row in N by any chance? Have not seen you around the area! Always liked the version that Gerry Marshall raced with a huge V8 under the bonnet.

Cheers


----------



## colinb53 (Jul 11, 2005)

Karcsi
I dont know what part of Bedfordshire you live, but in my part of Beds its definately SOUTH of Watford Gap


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

colinb53 said:


> Karcsi
> I dont know what part of Bedfordshire you live, but in my part of Beds its definately SOUTH of Watford Gap


OK, I'm 10 miles shy, smart arse. :wink: But we are north of Watford, which is what I was thinking of.


----------



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Boys, Boys,

Can't you play nicely down there in the South, it is friday afternoon after all said and done.

You are in danger of spoiling your weekends 8)

Just keep smiling :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Shouldn't you be saying, "Clam down, calm down" and waving your arms up and down?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Shouldn't you be saying, "Clam down, calm down" and waving your arms up and down?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


Why? It's already been said that posh scousers move to Winsford not Crewe.... 

Southerners hey.... just don't listen do they?? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

An oxymoron, surely. There are no posh scousers, just ones with more hub caps than others.


----------



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

ARGH!!!!!! :evil: My Threads been completely hijacked, or should that be car-jacked :?

PS I only have 8 hub caps, wot does that make me?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

ouTTrageous2 said:


> Nice piccie by the way, would that be Welsh Row in N by any chance? Have not seen you around the area! Always liked the version that Gerry Marshall raced with a huge V8 under the bonnet.
> 
> Cheers


Not far off, it's Hospital Street. I think the building is "Sweetbriar Hall" or house or something, opposite the pub near the stonemasons.

The Firenza only comes out for shows during the summer - this weekend it's at Sandbach Festival of Transport. I keep it in a lockup a few miles from home so it's a big production to go and get it - if it was closer I'd use it more often. It always runs better when it's had a run so leaving it there isn't helping it.

I was gutted when I heard they'd been testing Baby Bertha at Oulton Park a few years ago - I didn't see it when it was 'current' but by all accounts it makes a nice noise. The man himself was supposed to be bringing it to our clubs 25th anniversary celebrations at Shelsley Walsh last September, but unfortunately passed away some months before.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

ouTTrageous2 said:


> ARGH!!!!!! :evil: My Threads been completely hijacked, or should that be car-jacked :?
> 
> PS I only have 8 hub caps, wot does that make me?


Sorry... 

Back to the Bentley works and Audi's then.... there's a stretch of road, as you're heading to the tip, that they used to use to pin-point cabin vibrations and trim/fit issues. My Grandad used to tell me of neighbour of his that used to be driven about in the boots of Royce's and Bentley's with a piece of chalk trying to find the noise's back there! 

Would tie with the use of the Crewe team in sorting/testing the suspension... lets hope they can put a more life into it this time!

PS 8 hub caps is just showing off!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Have your video camera at the ready the next time you're out (and a passenger to operate it), and then this thread can get back on track. I might toddle over to Audi UK HQ in Milton Keynes this weekend and see whether there is anything to be seen - have no idea what the place looks like or whether there is anything to see. Will also pop into the Audi Forum 
in Picadilly for a nose about.

PS. An amateur


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

thejepster said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you be saying, "Clam down, calm down" and waving your arms up and down?  Sorry, couldn't resist.
> ...


It's not we don't listen, it's we can't understand what your saying


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi,

Audi Chester will have static MKII in their showroom in a couple of days. OK to look at, sit in, bla bla, but no test drives...... 

Cheers,

bigears


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Really? That's great. Perhaps a tad too far to travel from the right side Watford Gap :wink: Do you know whether it's just Cheshire being special (premiership footballers' influence) or there will be a spread of cars around the country / same one doing the rounds?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

What colour?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere that Martin Winterkorn (boss of Audi) is now insisting that all new Audi's are thoroughly tested on UK roads to ensure their suspension is up to the job. Perhaps they are just fine tuning the TT's supension for our roads and using Bentley as a base. Although I would have thought they would have done all this by now. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bigears said:


> Hi,
> 
> Audi Chester will have static MKII in their showroom in a couple of days. OK to look at, sit in, bla bla, but no test drives......
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

i am pretty excited for audi macclesfield getting their demo in.... i wanna go see and drive before i make propper comment.

the launch pics and video got me into the spirit but since then i just dont really like it that much..###

will be interesting to see what its like to sit in one and drive it.

i was gonna buy a bloody Z4 BMW until i drove a MK1 TT.

I drove a QS and my 225c And i loved it so much i forgot all about the z4.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Dotti said:


> No Test drives! Nice marketing for the car, NOT.


Well, would you trust your brand new, pre-production left hand drive car to the average joe that turns up wanting "a go"?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

No. Only those that have ordered it. Then again, if it is the only one in the country...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

bigears said:


> Hi,
> 
> Audi Chester will have static MKII in their showroom in a couple of days. OK to look at, sit in, bla bla, but no test drives......
> 
> ...


So, has the Mk2 arrived at Audi Chester?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wheres chester? manchester?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Edge of Wales not far from Liverpool and Manchester


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....epicon=true&zm=0&out.x=8&out.y=7&scale=500000

Oop north.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have just seen a car crime program on Manchester - not taking my car anywhere near. Iâ€™m just gob smacked at what happens to these people when they get caught.

I donâ€™t see the point of going out to work when people do this sort of thing and have no respect for anything. What a crap place this is. We need justice not soft options.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

No where is safe. I'm afraid paranoia will set in on day one of ownership. :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

ouTTrageous2 said:


> Well having seen it all too briefly in the flesh and moving, I have revised my opinion, thought it looked stunning!!!!
> 
> Did not get a chance to see which model it was, it was all over in a flash and I could not turn round and give chase


Interesting, but sounds like a quick glance is not really enough to form a definite opinion - usually need some time from a selection of viewpoints to decide if stunning or not.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

ali_2006TT said:


> What colour?


Same as your sig pic.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think the Bentley thing has been put to bed by my post tonight.

Whilst on the road seeing the TT Mk2 and S3 I rang my contact at Chester Audi and the cars are not going to be there.


----------

